# I've got it! **NOW WITH PICS**



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow. What can I say!?

The Dealer has just delivered to my house and given me the full rundown and left me, rather nervously, with an awesome looking Car.

The first thing that struck me is the classy 'back end' of the Car. This is a brilliant redesign of the old model and it just oozes class IMO.

My excitement of owning the Car has truly gone up 100% since I now have seen it (for the first time I may add) in the metal.

The Cabin is brilliant, and even the new steering wheel gives a more Sporty feel to the car! The SEATS don't fill me with worry tbh. The Driving Position is lower, which is good for me as Im 6ft 2! Again, back seats totally a token gesture.

I wasn't overly impressed with Bose, although I half expected it be be as good as it is. As I'm writing my ears are ringing, which is a good sign as this didnt happen to me before in my old MKI (I didnt have Bose in that).

Spoiler....Hmmmm. Better in the metal again, but didn't have a massive impact on me. In fact, the car maybe looks better with it down!

Performance - Only been out for a 5 min ride, but all the signs are there 

Exhaust Noise - not impressed. Is ok, but could be much better. First Mod I think......

Right, I'm off back to have another go! Any questions?

Cheers


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

You need to change your signature to "Delivered:" :wink:

Very jealous mate! 8)


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

good int it!! 

karen


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Exhaust Noise - not impressed. Is ok, but could be much better. First Mod I think......


Congratulations - you lucky bugger.

I must say i was a bit disappointed with the exhaust note as well.
When you have a spare minute can you have a butchers hook up the exhaust pipes and see if there's a flap thingy like on the MKI that can be unplugged?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

*this thread is useless without pics* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

cant wait to see the pics. Where are you based?


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

black with black leather and bi colours is my order, can we please have some pics?


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Really, really envious...

And another request for pics please. :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll have a look at the exhaust pal.

I will be getting pics on around 1pm tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

PS. The Cabin quality is superb, and the back seats 'could' probably fit a small adult in (I take my 'token gesture' comment back)

The drive is just awesome, and the power is tremendous. I have turned so many heads it is untrue, I am literaly looking back in my mirror and chuckling out loud!

Even the exhaust is better now, when I put my foot down the rattle and rasp is apparent which I didn't realise initially :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

and the Bose sound?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations Mysterio 8)  . Let's see ya 'black ting' then?  8) :wink:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Exhaust Noise - not impressed. Is ok, but could be much better. First Mod I think......


What do you think about a Portaloo installed in the backseat as a first mod? :lol: That may just be the best use for the backseat.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

congrats mate. look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes - looking forward to seeing - phantom + bi-colours was my original order.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Hurry up Mysterio mate, im suffering here :roll:


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, got a bit carried away there! Impatience is killing me!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

post count hog!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Still only says 35 posts though!

I'm only 6,551 behind you now!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes but im sad, without a job, living at home with my mum and on benifits.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

2 hours guys, 2 hours! My PC's on the blink so im doing it from my folks!


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> 2 hours guys, 2 hours! My PC's on the blink so im doing it from my folks!


Hope your cars faster 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> 2 hours guys, 2 hours! My PC's on the blink so im doing it from my folks!


More 2 hours :lol: . Flippen ek how long do your 2 hours go on for? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its a V6 - ran out of petrol.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I thought v6's were built for Flinstone drivers


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Many congratulations. Makes the wait more hopeful now now demo models are arriving.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Oi Mysterio, are you on Caribbean time or what?!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL!!

Upload in progress....NOW!


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

As the engines not as silky smooth as the 2.0T :lol: , he's probably filled it up with diesel by mistake and broken down


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Here she is!

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n298/DMP2007

PS. Before anyone mentions the badge, I always wanted one so :lol:

PS COME SAY HI TO ME AT www.DateMyPlate.Com !!


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

after all that, i can't access the link, it's been blocked by my company's firewall. Can someone PLEEEEASE post some pics up?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

So are you still considering the exhaust modification? I think you should also consider installing a Portaloo in the backseat. I hate to see all that wasted space + you never have to stop during long road trips. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice m8, put some in the thread for anyone who cant access your gallery if thats ok


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually my mate who is no Audi lover commented how awesome the cabin was and how spacious it is...He's 6ft 4 and 20 Stone (BIIIIG Guy!)


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

looks 8) liking those bi-colour alloys


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks chuffin mint mate! Just need to see a phantom with RS4s now before I get a build date cos im likeing the bicolours!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . looks awesome sat on those wheels, great choice fella!!

D


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks absolutely spot on! Well pleased with my choice now.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

did you have to request the 3.2 badge?


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

It really looks the business... plus gorgeous wheels 8)


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> did you have to request the 3.2 badge?


doesn't it come with the car???

great looking car mate, tres jealous


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> > did you have to request the 3.2 badge?
> ...


NO... hence my question


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Now now children....at least you can see the pictures...lol i still cant


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Upload in progress....NOW!


thats look the great! can't wait even more now to get mine!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks absolutely stunning Mysterio 8) . You must be very proud   .


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Those wheels look great. I am glad I went for them.

Enjoy!


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

ali_2006TT said:


> funky_chilli said:
> 
> 
> > ali_2006TT said:
> ...


didn't know that, that's kinda cheap not to give the badge ain't it audi? :?


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks lovely - better get on and order up my 2.0T badge with a red T 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Wheels look fabulous, much much better than the standard 10-spoke
Black look also nice, but a lot of details seems to dissapair with black.

Enjoy your car !!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Now now children....at least you can see the pictures...lol i still cant


I didn't mean to sound harsh...its just Audi must really have had to struggle to keep the weight down!


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

cant beleive that people are still saying the black doesnt look great on the mk2.....its looks beautiful!

I cant quite see the "bicolour" nature of those wheels, but they look great all the same.

Same colour and wheel combo I have gone for and i think its gorgeous!

Just hoping that my delivery date is somewhere around mid oct (build week 39), cos I dont think I can wait much longer than that without actually bursting!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Stunning car Mysterio 8)

Only another 14 weeks to go before my "phantom menace" arrives


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No photos mysterio, chucking it down here and I guess same there, my fault, I washed it.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice Mate! Looks great with wheels, was thinking about getting some bi-coloured alloys and that has helped make my mind up!

Though admitedly am very jealous that i still have 3 weeks to wait!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Mysterio, NICE NICE NICE....

But, reduce the size of the picture in your sig!!!

Jae


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mysterio,

Just drooling over your photos and noticed that it looked like the tyres on yours are continentals??

Isn't that a change from the Michellin Sports that we have seen on everybody else's or was this something that your requested?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ali_2006TT said:


> did you have to request the 3.2 badge?


I have - not sure if it, will or wont turn up with them on.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Mysterio that is stunning love the wheels, love the black, love the whole thing

Anyone wanna golf  :roll:


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

looks very good! I like black... One thing though, I noticed that some TTs have a button on the climate control panel which says "AC" (like yours) and some that says "ECON" (on the same spot). Does anyone know the difference?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ali_2006TT said:
> 
> 
> > did you have to request the 3.2 badge?
> ...


 

do u have to pay extra for it?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Cheers guys...

Tell you what, forget the looks - just wait for the ride...the cabin...the headturning! I almost feel famous! hahah better make the most of it!

Something REALLY cool happened today - I was queuing off a slip road in Leeds off the M62 in the middle lane. I was about 10th car...Anyway, the person in the right lane let his car roll all the way back to mine to have a look (he was in an Astra)...He then said 'OK?' to which I said 'AWESOME!!' and he stuck the thumb up!!


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Cheers guys...
> 
> Tell you what, forget the looks - just wait for the ride...the cabin...the headturning! I almost feel famous! hahah better make the most of it!
> 
> Something REALLY cool happened today - I was queuing off a slip road in Leeds off the M62 in the middle lane. I was about 10th car...Anyway, the person in the right lane let his car roll all the way back to mine to have a look (he was in an Astra)...He then said 'OK?' to which I said 'AWESOME!!' and he stuck the thumb up!!


u get sick of the attention after a while though, i got one of the first MINI's in melb and everywhere i went ppl were stopping, waving, thumbs up etc etc

got used to coming back to the car with grubby hand marks on the glass etc where ppl were pressed up to look closer....PITA as i like my car clean, esp my windows etc....and so i'd have to go wash my damn car again  hahahaha

well when i say the attention gets to u after a while, i'm talking a year or two  haha j/k
give it a few months, u'll get sick of the attention


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice! - Congrats!

Was the earthquake around 5.4 on the Richter scale when you were taking the pics?

:wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I know what you mean!

But it will die down soon when there are more on the Road up my way...apparently 15 have gone out to people from Audi Leeds so far - Ive seen one apart from mine...


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

jacTT225 said:


> Nice! - Congrats!
> 
> Was the earthquake around 5.4 on the Richter scale when you were taking the pics?
> 
> :wink:


No I was busy doing something else over the car.....LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mysterio are you going to sleep in it tonight?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

No mate, I did that last night :wink:


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Your car looks great Mysterio - Hope your not putting the house up for sale to pay for it :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Well done mate. That is one stunning car - especially with those bi-colours.

I think I'll be asking the dealer to remove the quattro badge from the rear. I wondering whether to even ask them to remove the TT badge...but probably leave that - don't want people thinking it's a Hyundai :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

funky_chilli said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > ali_2006TT said:
> ...


Dealer has not asked for more, so im guessing not. Might ask for a V8 4.2 badge


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Does it fit in the garage?

Id also remove the reg number!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Garage - no chance....Wouldnt even try lol....

Why would you remove the reg number from the pic? Build a good debate here as this one will go on for ages, I can promise you mate ;-) (I have a vested interest remember)


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

PATT said:


> Your car looks great Mysterio - Hope your not putting the house up for sale to pay for it :wink:


I knew someone would pick up on the For Sale sign lol...

No, house no bearing on it at all pal....Just a split up....

I have a bit more saved up for a nice apartment with SECURITY GATES :wink:


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Id also remove the reg number!





> Why would you remove the reg number from the pic? Build a good debate here as this one will go on for ages, I can promise you mate (I have a vested interest remember)


It may be possible for some toe-rag to "clone your car" if they have the model colour and reg [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

the car looks bigger than the house LOL


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

No offence, but couldn't they just do that anyway even if they saw me on the Road anywhere, at any point?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> No offence, but couldn't they just do that anyway even if they saw me on the Road anywhere, at any point?


Of course, but why make it easy for people by posting it on an internet forum? Always delete mine when posting pics.


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

unfortunately alot of the toe-rags get lazy now and use t'internet so they dont get tired. nearley everything is computerised these days. just removing reg on photos makes it harder for someone looking for a specific car and colour just to sit on their fat arse and break the law

make them work for it :lol:


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

unfortunately alot of the toe-rags get lazy now and use t'internet so they dont get tired. nearley everything is computerised these days. just removing reg on photos makes it harder for someone looking for a specific car and colour just to sit on their fat arse and break the law

make them work for it :lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't be bothered to be honest....

What's the worst that could happen (not a naieve question just a point to debate)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

You get done for hundreds of speeding fines / parking fines, "your car" is used as a getaway car and plod come knocking at your door.


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

"your car" is involved in a hit and run where somebody is killed.

get your aliby ready [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

funky_chilli said:


> got used to coming back to the car with grubby hand marks on the glass etc where ppl were pressed up to look closer


They do things a bit diffferent here in the UK - They tend to run keys down the side! :x


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

If I catch anyone near my Car looking shifty or making comments or whatever they will wake up in hospital. Simple.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I only key VWs you're ok.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

PS. For all of the Positive points, heres a few negative points (Don't get me wrong im still in love big time!)

Seats look like they'll end up like a leather sponge EVENTUALLY

Seat Belt sometimes doesn't go 'back in' and dangles loosely (happened twice - it may be me!?)

Exhaust could sound better

Not sure what I think to the spoiler...

Don't rate the Standard LCD display for the Radio/CD at all.....although just burned an MP3 CD and played it - excellent quality and displays the name of the artist etc etc on the LCD.

Black IS hard to keep clean, but you all knew that...

No storage space to the right under the steering wheel, as per MKI

Xenon's should never have cost circa Â£1k

Miss the Silver TT Casing over the Radio etc...thought it looked classy.

No TT Emblem on the inner doorwell

Cheers


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> PATT wrote:
> Your car looks great Mysterio - Hope your not putting the house up for sale to pay for it
> 
> I knew someone would pick up on the For Sale sign lol...
> ...


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

what a cool car, I saw a new black audi TT on the way to straford, it's a pity that I can't stop and look at the car. There will be more on the road now. I can't wait mine to arrive ...........problem is ...don't know when!!!


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Bryn said:


> funky_chilli said:
> 
> 
> > got used to coming back to the car with grubby hand marks on the glass etc where ppl were pressed up to look closer
> ...


they do that here in oz as well....damn bashdards, never figured why ppl bother to do crap like that

i had it done to mine and i went and after i got it fixed/sprayed they did it again! why? i dunno just for fun

i was so mad, if i had caught whoever did it, they would have far more than just a scratch down their side u can be sure of it


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

funky_chilli said:


> i had it done to mine and i went and after i got it fixed/sprayed they did it again! why? i dunno just for fun
> 
> i was so mad, if i had caught whoever did it, they would have far more than just a scratch down their side u can be sure of it


I know the feeling i've been there more than once and sadly so have so many others on here - it makes my blood boil :twisted:

Dont know about Aus but over here I'm sure it's largely due to envy.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Bryn said:


> Dont know about Aus but over here I'm sure it's largely due to envy.


and boredom and idiocy i guess

when i see something i envy i stand and admire i don't wreck it....stupid


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> ....No storage space to the right under the steering wheel, as per MKI....


Yeah, but you get a nice big storage bin directly under your drivers seat and respectively under the passenger seat too.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Rob_Autobahn said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > ....No storage space to the right under the steering wheel, as per MKI....
> ...


I cant see one!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> I know what you mean!
> 
> But it will die down soon when there are more on the Road up my way...apparently 15 have gone out to people from Audi Leeds so far - Ive seen one apart from mine...


i saw a red one driving past my house Wednesday night from Leeds Audi :wink:

car looks amazing BTW


----------



## Snoopy (Apr 7, 2006)

Can someone stick some of the pics up on this thread? my company firewall has blocked access to them through the link.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Leg said:


> Very nice m8, put some in the thread for anyone who cant access your gallery if thats ok


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Rob_Autobahn said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterio said:
> ...


I think they come as part of the storage pack option.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

AHA!


----------

